# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  OK....Let's talk TEOTWAWKI or super SHTF Preparing.

## Sourdough

But I don't want your regurgitated theories. I want to know what you are really doing to prepare of a major catastrophic event in "YOUR" life. I don't care what you think will happen, I want to know what your doing about it.

Some of you want a heated conversation, well let's get it on.

----------


## Sarge47

> ....Some of you want a heated conversation, well let's get it on.


Now you did it, you woke up Sourdough!  Lookout!  It's Sourdough *UNCHAINED**!*  :W00t:    Be careful what you ask for!     :Whistling:

----------


## BornthatWay

Well after my little Shtf experience I am looking at some solar powered gennys.

----------


## intothenew

I'm just trying to teach the grand kids how to keep their tinder dry. Maybe they'll fix an old man a hot cup of coffee one of these days.

Other than that, Granny is the pantler, you'll have to talk to her.

----------


## SARKY

OK here goes. Since I live on the Ring of Fire, my first concern is of course earthquakes. Now, if we get a big one (which is long over due), my secondary concern is civil unrest when the government fails (again) to be able to help the people in the disaster area. Since I live in the SF Bay area, I can tell you that while some of the people are waking up, the majority are clueless. They think that all food either comes from the supermarket, fast food, or for the less fortunate the dumpster. As for me and my neighbors and friends, we have stored supplies, water, a means to cook said supplies and the means to defend said supplies. We also have seed and hand tools in order to grow food. We also have several contingency plans in case the situation here become untenable.

----------


## kyratshooter

Plan already in place.

Me and the dozen neighbors on the road blow the bridge across the lake, drop a tree across the road and live day 2 just like we live all the others, only we don't drive anywhere.

No where to drive too anyway, it's the end of the world and Micky-Dee's down by the interstate is closed.  Actually, that and the Dairy Queen being out of icecream were my first clues something was wrong!

 :FRlol:

----------


## brotherjohn

Thursday I did a 10 mi urban road march with a light ruck making sure to hop fences, climb walls and run across highways. My plan is mobility having already lost, sold, bartered or given away most of everything anyway I can pull stakes in a blink of an eye an never look back

----------


## pete lynch

Natural disasters are what I prepare for more than anything. I have about everything Sarky has except seeds to grow food. But that is mostly because I would have that stuff anyway for other reasons like food in case of unemployment or a blizzard(s) like a few years ago. I have guns just for common sense protection of my home. I have a 3-day bob in case my place catches fire again. There is always a chance of flooding when you live on the coastal plain so I prepare for that( I know where all the highest ground is.) As far as the fantasy theories of zombies, alien invasions and anarchic uprisings, well I dont prep for that stuff. You can have that world.

----------


## Winnie

Honestly? Nothing. I have concluded I would not survive any length of time after what may be considered TEOTWAWKI or super SHTF, therefore I see no point in getting bent out of shape, either physically, psychologically or financially over it. Not that I believe anything of that magnitude will ever happen.

----------


## Sarge47

> Honestly? Nothing. I have concluded I would not survive any length of time after what may be considered TEOTWAWKI or super SHTF, therefore I see no point in getting bent out of shape, either physically, psychologically or financially over it. Not that I believe anything of that magnitude will ever happen.


Yep!  Same here!  Besides, I lost all of my canoes in a gun accident...wait a minute...that ain't right....!     :W00t:

----------


## cowgirlup

Realistically we have covered the basics. A decent food supply, a few ways to purify water, genny and back up genny, home defense, wood stove with a good supply of wood etc...
My biggest priority for the last few years after getting the basics nailed down is to pay off any debt we have as fast as possible. I'm sure the economy won't get better soon if ever so that's my current priority.   We have a lot of weather related power outages. We are both self employeed and the food storage has kept us going during a few tough times.  I'm never going to say never on a lot of theories but that's my plan.  No real survival group to speak of and no solid BOL.  Just us.  Lots of holes in the plan but we work with what we have.

----------


## hunter63

> Honestly? Nothing. I have concluded I would not survive any length of time after what may be considered TEOTWAWKI or super SHTF, therefore I see no point in getting bent out of shape, either physically, psychologically or financially over it. Not that I believe anything of that magnitude will ever happen.



Good point.....but prepping does allow for more gear and "stuff"......

----------


## BornthatWay

Winnie I have to agree with you that I too would not last long if there was such a thing.  I simply am prepared for natural disaters and to he** with the rest.  I know that my health will not alow me to survive without medications.  So I spend money on surviving the weather related things and use the rest of my money to enjoy life.

----------


## Winter

Prep for the most possible shtf and hope it mitigates the rest.

----------


## techiedude

> Plan already in place.
> 
> Me and the dozen neighbors on the road blow the bridge across the lake, drop a tree across the road and live day 2 just like we live all the others, only we don't drive anywhere.
> 
> No where to drive too anyway, it's the end of the world and Micky-Dee's down by the interstate is closed.  Actually, that and the Dairy Queen being out of icecream were my first clues something was wrong!


Ok now this is what im talking about. there is life in this forum...see post no offence.

----------


## techiedude

> Thursday I did a 10 mi urban road march with a light ruck making sure to hop fences, climb walls and run across highways. My plan is mobility having already lost, sold, bartered or given away most of everything anyway I can pull stakes in a blink of an eye an never look back


Im sorry......

----------


## Winnie

> Ok now this is what im talking about.* there is life in this forum..*.see post no offence.


Only until the F.A.R.Ts nap time.

----------


## brotherjohn

> Im sorry......


Don't be man I don't mind lemonade

----------


## cowgirlup

> Thursday I did a 10 mi urban road march with a light ruck making sure to hop fences, climb walls and run across highways. My plan is mobility having already lost, sold, bartered or given away most of everything anyway I can pull stakes in a blink of an eye an never look back


There's a lot of freedom when you're not tied to a bunch of stuff.

We have mutual friends that are brothers. One is into prepping(D) and told his brother(M) that if things get bad he should head up to his house.  
M and his wife rarely have food in their house. Barely even anything in the freezer.  They are the folks that always say "We're coming to your house etc..."

Last week M acutally mentioned bugging out to his brothers house if necessary.  So I told D that it looked like M was coming around.

D said, No,  he will wait too long trying to save his home and stuff and he'll never make it up there.

So if you've got nothing to loose you may make better decisions than others if necessary.

----------


## hunter63

"Freedom is another word for nothing left to lose" (Me and Bobby McGee).............

----------


## BENESSE

In order to simplify things for ourselves, I've approached our preps not in terms of the type of S that might HTF but whether we'll be Bugging In (most likely) or Out. In either case, I prep for the absolute worst to the extent our location, living space & budget allow. I don't stress over things I can't affect (at this time, anyway) but try to improve on things I can. Health & physical conditioning (less dependence on meds/drs./other people), finances (living debt-free, below our means), learning and practicing new skills, and generally doing more with less. I don't even think of ourselves as "preppers" it's just how we live and have for the last 10 years.

----------


## tjwilhelm

Environment:

1) Moved to a tiny unincorporated village of about 100 people, most of whom are interested in gardening, permaculture, co-operative living, etc.  The village has a large orchard co-op, garden co-op, several greenhouses, a chicken co-op, and one resident owns adjacent farmland with 300 head of sheep, some goats, ducks, turkeys, and a small herd of black angus.

2) The village has a central water treatment plant and pump house that sends water to all 40 homes.  The well pump and the distribution pumps are powered by a 10KW Bergey Wind generator, with a propane-fired backup generator.  There is also a hand-operated well pump on hand, just in case.

3)  About 10 of the 40 homes have solar-PV for at least lighting and refrigeration.

4)  About half the homes have woodburning stoves and stockpiles of firewood.

5)  The village has a little club called SNAP:  S________ Neighbors Actively Prepare.

6)  Our tiny village is six miles from the next closest village -- 300 people; ten miles from a village of 1,000 people; and, thirty miles from the nearest city -- 30,000 people.

Personal:

1) Use the large-pantry approach to food storage and stockpiling.

2)  Have self, home, and village defense plan in place.

3)  Remain active (as much as possible) at learning and practicing primitive skills; and, same with hands-on practical/technical skills, such as woodworking, plumbing, electrical, etc.

4)  Have amassed a huge collection of how-to books.

5)  Have a much larger than average collection of all kinds of tools, and know how to use them.

----------


## hunter63

> Environment:
> 
> 1) Moved to a tiny unincorporated village of about 100 people, most of whom are interested in gardening, permaculture, co-operative living, etc.  The village has a large orchard co-op, garden co-op, several greenhouses, a chicken co-op, and one resident owns adjacent farmland with 300 head of sheep, some goats, ducks, turkeys, and a small herd of black angus.
> 
> 2) The village has a central water treatment plant and pump house that sends water to all 40 homes.  The well pump and the distribution pumps are powered by a 10KW Bergey Wind generator, with a propane-fired backup generator.  There is also a hand-operated well pump on hand, just in case.
> 
> 3)  About 10 of the 40 homes have solar-PV for at least lighting and refrigeration.
> 
> 4)  About half the homes have woodburning stoves and stockpiles of firewood.
> ...


That's kinda our plan as well, and why we purchased "The Place" our cabin, starting back in 1989.

As with many small towns, unless everyone is new, you do have to deal with the hierarchy already in place, as many families date back to original settlers, and does take some time to 'fit in"......Some thing that need to be worked at always.

Being an outsider, make things hard, more expensive, and generally not pleasant to start with.......but does get better with time and effort on your part.

Just be aware, the locals don't care who, or what, you "WERE"....just who you are now..........

----------


## Wildthang

I think being prepared is the same for almost any kind of SHTF issue. You always have to have water, food, guns ammo, shelter, fire, etc. You can always go mobile and take some of it with you, or bug in and hold your ground.
SHTF takes many forms so just be prepared and hope for the best!

----------


## Sourdough

> I think being prepared is the same for almost any kind of SHTF issue. You always have to have water, food, guns ammo, shelter, fire, etc. You can always go mobile and take some of it with you, or bug in and hold your ground.
> SHTF takes many forms so just be prepared and hope for the best!



I am going to "Respectfully" disagree. I feel that there is a next/higher level of preparing for a EOTWAWKI type event.

----------


## Rick

If you've prepared for the worst case scenario then you should be able to handle in lower level event. There might be exceptions but I think in the general sense that's true.

----------


## NightShade

What's "worse case scenario" Rick?

Asteroid strike? Nuclear war? Alien invasion?

Or something like economic collapse, foreign invasion, or long lasting social upheaval?

----------


## Geek

I view my prepping as simply being prepared for a certain period of time, and trying to extend that time to be greater and be able to take care of a larger number of people.  Got preps for a month?  Try to push it to 3 months.  Got preps for 4 people?  Try to expand to handle 8 people.  I'm not worried about being "done" any time soon.

----------


## Sourdough

> Or something like economic collapse, foreign invasion, or long lasting social upheaval?



This is the level that I am prepping for now, as I feel I have the standard issue SHTF stuff covered. I have now moved to building remote fall'back positions in the deep wilderness, with staged supply caches.

----------


## NightShade

I've got the SHTF covered as well. I don't know the best way to prepare for that next level at the location where I'm at. I've certainly made some preparations for those scenarios. My overall plan is kind of an assess, adapt, and overcome strategy.

----------


## BENESSE

There are certain things you just can't prepare for, unless you're clairvoyant; asteroid hit, accidents , major catastrophic illnesses, wrong place at the wrong time, etc. Everything else depends on where you live. Obviously, my risks in Manhattan are different from SD's in Alaska. And what _I_ can do about it is different from what Sarky can do about the same type of risk where he is. 
There are just too many variables among us to make a judgement call across the board beyond covering the basics. (which we all share)
It is what it is.

----------


## Rick

> Asteroid strike? Nuclear war? Alien invasion?
> 
> Or something like economic collapse, foreign invasion, or long lasting social upheaval?


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes and yes. I'm my preps don't cover it I have popcorn, soda and a folding chair that does.

----------


## hunter63

Dec 20, my place.....party....possiblely a once in a lifetime experience........

----------


## BENESSE

> Dec 20, my place.....party....possiblely a once in a lifetime experience........


Just remember you invited us when we show up...and don't shoot.

----------


## Rick

You watch. He's gonna walk around the corner and we'll be sitting on the front porch and he'll be all like WTF? I'm printing this thread off and I'll just hand it to him. Sorta like a ticket for the event. I just hope he has beer.

----------


## BENESSE

> You watch. He's gonna walk around the corner and we'll be sitting on the front porch and he'll be all like WTF? I'm printing this thread off and I'll just hand it to him. Sorta like a ticket for the event. I just hope he has beer.


Smart thinking Rick.
Might have to bring all manner of bacon treats as host gifts. Maybe some pies, too.

----------


## Rick

I...uh....I'll carry the bacon. Sure. I wouldn't want to burden you with a lot of bacon. It's kinda heavy. If you happen to be taking bread and mustard I'll carry those, too.

----------


## BENESSE

Just make sure you don't travel by canoe on the way there.

----------


## Rick

True.....true.

----------


## BENESSE

On second thought, why don't you carry the salad and the croutons, Rick.

----------


## Rick

But....I mean.....I thought we had a deal. Bacon is HEAVY.

----------


## crashdive123

We could use bacon bowls for the salad.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

It just wouldn't be fair...you're already carrying those spare tires...you know, for the BOVs and all.

----------


## Rick

Hush will ya? I'm talking to Crash. 

Say, buddy. Need some help with those bowls? I've these tickets.........................

----------


## BENESSE

> We could use bacon bowls for the salad.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You're just trying to get out of washing the dishes, aren't you?

----------


## Rick

Washing dishes? We'll just wait for the EOTWAWKI and we won't have to wash dishes. Par Tay!!!!

----------


## BENESSE

Hey, wait a durn minute, I thought this was a _survival_ site.

----------


## crashdive123

Wash dishes?  When H63 invites us over for the end of the world there will be no dish washing going on.

----------


## Rick

Read the fine print in your contract. It says, "or Going Out in Style".

----------


## intothenew

Please, please bring the mule. I've been eatin' too many MRE's lately.

----------


## BENESSE

> Read the fine print in your contract. It says, "or Going Out in Style".


Somebody is gonna wish he was dead when he wakes up the next day _alive_.

----------


## Rick

(scratching head)....Be right back.

Hey, Chris!! We need to make some changes in the forum contract. We need a "no killing mods" clause.

----------


## finallyME

I used to have a plan.  I had a bunch of food stores, with guns and ammo.  My neighbors as well.  Our plan was to circle the wagons.  But, we took a neighborhood canoe trip and decided to take all these things with us.  Needless to say, there was an accident, and I am talking more than just the pants getting wet.  Now my plan is to go to hunter's "the place" with my bacon bowls.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have always planned to bug in, but if it gets too wild around here, I'm going to H63's too. But you guys better keep your hands off of my girls :Smartass:

----------


## wholsomback

Well when the SHTF it's best to duck let it fly by and pick up the pieces after.Just stay out of the way long enough to survive.

----------


## wholsomback

Bacon,didsomeone introduce the bacon,were saved.

----------


## hunter63

Note:
I'll be at "The Place".....more parking room, good view from the porch....you know for the mushroom clouds, astroids, and should be on the west side of the country when the the earthquake drains Lake Michican down the Mississippi.......Only two ways in and out....but bring the boat JIC.

BTW, is that bacon cured....uncured stuff needs a little something.....Now watch, some one will bring a live pig....bacon on the hoof....LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> .....Now watch, some one will bring a live pig....bacon on the hoof....LOL


Now, that's no way to talk about some of our members, bless their heart!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> On second thought, why don't you carry the salad and the croutons, Rick.


 Rick...just so you'll know....croutons are what happens, when the bread for the bacon sammich's gets old.
(I had to explain that, cuz most of us have never seen that happen.)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Please, please bring the mule. I've been eatin' too many MRE's lately.


 Hey, hey...easy now. Let's use our heads. We need to keep the mule in good shape.
(He's friends with lots of pigs. Think about it.)

----------


## Rick

(scratchin' chin) Can he talk to pigs? 'Cause if he can talk to 'em he might tell them our plan. We don't need no mule squeelin' to the pigs. That would for sure put a fly in the oinkment.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> (scratchin' chin) Can he talk to pigs? 'Cause if he can talk to 'em he might tell them our plan. We don't need no mule squeelin' to the pigs. That would for sure put a fly in the oinkment.


 I don't think we have to worry, 'cuz the only thing he likes better than a pulled pork sammich, is a bacon sammich.


 But now that you bring it up.....I do get a little nervous, when you talk to Danish folks.

----------


## farmerjane

We started about 5 years ago preparing.  First we bought 20 acres, built a house with  ten bedrooms (Duplex, so we can provide housing for others to help). Learned how to garden, started growing our own food.  Bought a milk cow, learned how to milk by hand.  Started raising our own beef.  Built a barn to store provision, and implements. (included hidy hole).  Stored up a years worth of provision.  Have 5 years worth of seeds.

Bought a 2nd 20 acres for an alternative location, Built very small house hidden in woods way back from road so it can not be seen.  This property has a pond on it so it attracts alot of deer.  In process of stocking up that location too.  

Now working to prepare for bug out from one location to another and what it will take to make the trip without too many incidents.  The problem is learning how to hold on to it if all goes to pot.  For those that can live off the land I hand it to you.

----------


## Tony Clifton

> But I don't want your regurgitated theories. I want to know what you are really doing to prepare of a major catastrophic event in "YOUR" life. I don't care what you think will happen, I want to know what your doing about it.
> 
> Some of you want a heated conversation, well let's get it on.



Well, I started a list, you can read it in this forum.

I dont own all the items on that list yet, but within the next couple months I should have everything.

I am an accomplished farmer so growing food wont be an issue. If things get bad, I have no fears of living off the land. Ive done it for extended periods before.

I have property in the Pacific Northwest (with spring water) and that is where I will head with my supplies to set up camp if things get sour.

----------


## Rick

It's January and the S just HTF. How do you live off the land now? It never goes bad when it's good. It always goes bad when it's bad, which is never good. Plan for the worst, hope for the best.

----------


## randyt

tree bark is good eating year round.

----------


## Rick

True...that...Dry....but good.

----------


## randyt

boiled, ramen of the woods. The inner bark of the white pine is particularly tasty when the ole belly button is gnawing on the backbone.

----------


## Rick

Yeah....but all winter?  I'm thinking pair it with a Pinot Blanc. A little less aromatic so it doesn't overpower the terpines. Slight peach and pear overtones with hint of Christmas pine.

----------


## randyt

I was thinking dry gin with a grin.

----------


## Rick

Works for me. I happen to like gin.....a lot.

----------


## Durtyoleman

Diggin a tunnel to get under the local LDS warehouse and liquer store. lol
Actually since my accident last year and subsequent drop in health prepping has gone south and survial is the order of the day. But I dream  of findin that lotto ticket...or was that wonka's golden ticket?
D.O.M.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

SHTF is when you have to live out of the pantry.  TEOTWAWKI is when you LOSE the pantry.

----------


## hunter63

> SHTF is when you have to live out of the pantry.  TEOTWAWKI is when you LOSE the pantry.


I like that........

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I like that........


...me too.

----------


## Rick

Prepping is when I find out where Crabapple Plums pantry is.  :Devil:

----------


## silvergma

downsize to only things that will feed you, shelter you, protect you .. everything else is just a ball of wax...we are prepping for buggin out on horseback.. so its equipment for that..all four seasons

----------


## ReconScout

I've made a list for my B.O.B., gear, water purification, food, tools, first aid, shelter, navigation, etc. I'm currently in the process of buying said items (I just bought a 3 liter Camelbak Hydration pack). My first concern is a SHTF scenario. As I live in the midst of a huge urban population, I'm faced with the decision to hole up or truly bug out, depending on the circumstances. I have several routes I can take to my chosen bug out sites, I like to be prepared for fall backs just in case other people have similar plans. As far as TEOTWAWKI, I'm considering some long range plans but they will involve moving first to a more rural setting.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Where I am, we don't have much in the way of earthquakes, tornados, hurricanes, etc, but we do have fires. Very few people have a "bug in" plan. I drive my escape routes periodically, because they are fun...which one.I'll be one when SHTF... can't say.
If I can get out to the North, which is very probable, I'll hook up my trailer...if not, I live with what's in the truck...no bacon bowls...yet...
With all of the options I have...I feel blessed.
If you see me coming, don't shoot...I'm just passing by, on my way to somewhere

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

.......................

----------


## jfeatherjohn

> Prep for the most possible shtf and hope it mitigates the rest.


Exactly! My biggest threat is wildfire; requires multiple ways to get out of town, survive for awhile, maybe be of assistance to folks I run into.
Now, that same prepping will help if I face a flood, or just an extended power outage.
Short of that, my preparations make me more comfortable when I'm enjoying the land, and gives me an excuse to start a fire 5 different ways, build a small shelter 
frame, eat some stored food, etc, with some purpose...which is a good thing.

----------


## Wildthang

> Exactly! My biggest threat is wildfire; requires multiple ways to get out of town, survive for awhile, maybe be of assistance to folks I run into.
> Now, that same prepping will help if I face a flood, or just an extended power outage.
> Short of that, my preparations make me more comfortable when I'm enjoying the land, and gives me an excuse to start a fire 5 different ways, build a small shelter 
> frame, eat some stored food, etc, with some purpose...which is a good thing.


Have you seen the methods for clearing all of the underbrush, saplings, and low hanging limbs around your house to prevent a fire from consuming the place. Unless you live in a dense forrest, that will go a long way toward preventing you house from burning. Of course it does nothing to get rid of the smoke and inability to breath, but I saw a show on that where some people in California cleared a large area around their place to help keep the fire away and it seems to help a lot. It is a bunch of work but it seems like it would be worth it. If you have a lot of trees close to your house, I dont know how much good it would do, I guess it just depends on the density around your house.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

I live in a complex and we have natural defensive space. We have billboards here about defensable space in our town. 
Still, the Ponderosa Pine forest surrounds our town, and a wildfire is difficult to contain.

----------


## tj922

In So Cal we get annual wildfires, and an occational earthquake to keep you on your toes. My plan is to bug in for as long as I can, then head North, way North where water, and game are a little more plentiful, (Snakes are good occationally, but a steady diet would put me in a foul mood). We have water, Food, and shelter where we are. Leaving that would be out of need. Wild fires pose an interesting problem. I have cleared about 50 feet on all sides of the house, and if we have to leave. Two four wheel drive vehicles, 30 gallons of water, 3 weeks worth of food, tents, sleeping bags, cand crank lights, should get us out of danger. The .357, 22, and 12 ga. would come along, as well as the ammo.

----------

